# help!



## lili (Jul 21, 2007)

I haven't posted for a few months but am now experiencing a period of the derealization I've had on and off since I was a child. I am so sick of these symptoms and want so much to be rid of what I call the "bad feelings"... I feel as though I'm on the verge of losing it and am scared. Even though on a logical level, I know that derealization is a part of my anxiety disorder and is considered "harmless", how can I believe that when nothing and no one is real? Please, anyone who has discovered any treatments or management techniques, please let me know...


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

Get these two books, and speak to your doctor about the medications advised as possibilities. Also try using the techniques.

I have only found that Paroxetine helps me so far, but I haven't tried much else. You may be better trying other SSRIs, as Paroxetine doesn't help everyone - everyone's different - and has the worst record for withdrawl symptoms.

Both books recommend an SSRI with lamotrigine or clonazepam as posiblities and there are other medication possibilities and also CBT.But get the books so you can explain it to your doc more easily, as a lot of docs don't understand DP/DR.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h ... =8&Go.y=11

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_b?u ... x=9&Go.y=9

People recover from this and find they are still there; it's just that with visual derealisation you feel _as if_ you are looking through glass or not all there.

Ed.


----------

